

Why Are You Single? Perhaps It’s The Choice Effect - baha_man
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2010/06/09/choice-effect-why-are-you-single/

======
jleyank
Remember two things:

1\. Choose when the good outweighs the bad. 2\. Timing is everything.

Nobody( _) settles down with (or makes) the perfect choice, rather they choose
things that are net wins. SO's are sometimes a bother because they're always
in your space, but there are times when it's important to have somebody around
to help.

And keep in mind that while you might be in a "target-rich" environment now,
that will change (possibly suddenly). Leaving school, moving out of the big
city, or having friends decide to commit parenthood - these can greatly
restrict the pool of candidates, leaving you trying to catch up.

Play the game, but always keep an eye on the clock.

(_) - ok, you know somebody who did, but I didn't and it's still statistically
insignificant.

